# Tom Dula's Revenge Spring Classic Race & Gravel FUNdo 6/2 Wilkesboro, NC



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

A New 50 Mile Gravel Grinder featuring 15 miles of unpaved roads on a rolling and twisting course through the Foothills of Wilkesboro, starting and finishing at the Wilkes Raceway Park dragstrip! The course does include one epic unpaved climb through Joe Town into the Leatherwood Mountain Resort, and possibly even a dismounted stream crossing, but this is still a road ride, not a monster- or ultra-cross event. There is also a Gravel FUNdo category for folks wanting to enjoy the challenge at a leisurely pace.

Course Map: Tom Dula's Revenge | Information about bicycle riding in the Western North Carolina High Country
Website: Tom Dula's Revenge - A bike ride in Wilkesboro, NC
Registration: www.bikereg.com/net/19603


----------



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

Check out the course preview video Tom Dula Pre Ride 2013 - YouTube


----------

